# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Jak omijać nowotwory szerokim łukiem? Profilaktyka dla każdego.

## Szamanka

Witam, w mojej rodzinie zdarzały się przypadki nowotworów (dziadek ze strony taty, babcia ze strony mamy). Boję się, że i mnie to czeka :Frown:  Co prawda, rodzice nie chorują, ale to przecież nie oznacza, że nikt już nigdy nie zachoruje. A że ja jestem panikara, zresztą wiecznie mam problemy zdrowotne, postanowiłam się co nieco więcej dowiedzieć. Jak można "unikać" nowotworu? Co zrobić, żeby zmniejszyć ryzyko zachorowania?

----------


## Miracle

Warto oprzeć swoją profilaktykę o kilka zagadnień, w moim przypadku są to: 
- aktywność fizyczna 
- odpowiednia dieta 
- rzucenie palenia 
- badania profilaktyczne: usg, morfologia, gastroskopia, kolonoskopia...

----------


## Marudna

To ja może napiszę coś na temat diety, bo widzę, że poprzednik nieco poskąpił wypowiedzi :Smile: 

Jeżeli chodzi o dietę to może w ten sposób - produkty wskazane do spożycia (gdzieś kiedyś znalazłam w necie i raczej są dla mnie wyznacznikiem): 

- Rak jamy ustnej, gardła, krtani, przełyku, żołądka: warzywa niskoskrobiowe (brokuły, sałata, ogórek, pomidory, kapusta, kalafior, cukinia, bakłażan, papryka, rzepa, szparagi, szpinak, cykoria, seler naciowy, kapusta kiszona, cebula, czosnek, pietruszka, rzodkiewka, por, kiełki rzodkiewki i lucerny) 

- Rak jamy ustnej, gardła, krtani, przełyku, żołądka, płuca: owoce 

- Rak żołądka: Warzywa cebulowate (cebula - wszystkie rodzaje, czosnek, por, szalotka, siedmiolatka, szczypiorek) 

- Rak jelita grubego: czosnek, Produkty mleczne zawierające wapń 

- Rak przełyku: Żywność zawierająca witaminę C (owoce, warzywa; żywność zawierająca betakaroten (tran, wątróbka drobiowa, marchew, natka pietruszki, jaja, szpinak, dynia, morele, mango) 

- Rak trzustki: Żywność zawierająca foliany (ciemnozielone warzywa, nasiona roślin strączkowych, orzechy, drożdże, owoce typu awokado, banany, maliny, pomarańcze) 

- Rak jamy ustnej, gardła, krtani, płuc: Żywność zawierająca karotenoidy (marchew, bataty, dynia, papryka, pietruszka, jarmuż, szpinak, pomidory, brokuły, morele) 

- Rak prostaty: Żywność zawierająca likopen (pomidory, arbuzy, czerwone grejpfruty, papaja). Żywność zawierająca selen (brązowy ryż, kukurydza, owies, pestki dyni, chude mięso i ryby, półtłuste mleko)

----------


## Marudna

To ja może napiszę coś na temat diety, bo widzę, że poprzednik nieco poskąpił wypowiedzi :Smile: 

Jeżeli chodzi o dietę to może w ten sposób - produkty wskazane do spożycia (gdzieś kiedyś znalazłam w necie i raczej są dla mnie wyznacznikiem): 

- Rak jamy ustnej, gardła, krtani, przełyku, żołądka: warzywa niskoskrobiowe (brokuły, sałata, ogórek, pomidory, kapusta, kalafior, cukinia, bakłażan, papryka, rzepa, szparagi, szpinak, cykoria, seler naciowy, kapusta kiszona, cebula, czosnek, pietruszka, rzodkiewka, por, kiełki rzodkiewki i lucerny) 

- Rak jamy ustnej, gardła, krtani, przełyku, żołądka, płuca: owoce 

- Rak żołądka: Warzywa cebulowate (cebula - wszystkie rodzaje, czosnek, por, szalotka, siedmiolatka, szczypiorek) 

- Rak jelita grubego: czosnek, Produkty mleczne zawierające wapń 

- Rak przełyku: Żywność zawierająca witaminę C (owoce, warzywa; żywność zawierająca betakaroten (tran, wątróbka drobiowa, marchew, natka pietruszki, jaja, szpinak, dynia, morele, mango) 

- Rak trzustki: Żywność zawierająca foliany (ciemnozielone warzywa, nasiona roślin strączkowych, orzechy, drożdże, owoce typu awokado, banany, maliny, pomarańcze) 

- Rak jamy ustnej, gardła, krtani, płuc: Żywność zawierająca karotenoidy (marchew, bataty, dynia, papryka, pietruszka, jarmuż, szpinak, pomidory, brokuły, morele) 

- Rak prostaty: Żywność zawierająca likopen (pomidory, arbuzy, czerwone grejpfruty, papaja). Żywność zawierająca selen (brązowy ryż, kukurydza, owies, pestki dyni, chude mięso i ryby, półtłuste mleko)

----------


## Szamanka

Co do diety myślę, że należy wykluczyć lub zminimalizować: tłuszcze zwierzęce, smażone czerwone mięso i sól. Podczas smażenia wydziela się akroleina i aflatoksyny – czynniki rakotwórcze. Czyli najlepiej spożywać pokarmy gotowane w wodzie, na parze, ewentualnie surowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dieta dietą
Ja uwazam ze bardzo wazna jest samokontrola u kobiet

----------


## Szamanka

Osobiście jestem za regularną samokontrolą to podstawa, żeby w miarę szybko działać gdyby coś niedobrego się działo. A jak mamy jakieś podejrzenia to od razu iść do lekarza, a nie czekać i odkładać w czasie, tak jak niestety robi większość ludzi…

----------


## Marudna

Zgadzam sie z tym ale niestety nie tylko rak piersi atakuje kobiety Ostatnio co raz wiecej sie slyszy o raku szyjki macicy, rak pluca czesto sie pojawia .
U mnie w rodzinie tez chorowali

----------


## Szamanka

W zasadzie to każdy z nas jest narażony na rozwój choroby - palimy jak nie czynnie to biernie, wdychamy spaliny, jemy ogromną ilość fast foodów... dlatego najrozsądniejszy wyjściem jest odpowiednia profilaktyka, tylko skąd wiedzieć jakie badania i jak często wykonywać?

----------


## Marudna

Możesz np. zrobić markery nowotworowe, oczywiście samobadanie, testy genetyczne, co kraj to obyczaj.

----------


## Szamanka

A jak to wygląda z tym badaniem genetycznym?

----------


## kania123

Na tej stronie zdrowegeny.pl można zamówić pakiet badań genetycznych i samemu wykonać takie badanie poprzez pobranie swojego DNA ze śliny i przekazanie tej próbki kurierem bezpośrednio do laboratorium.

----------

